# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  2021 Uudet bussit

## onni

Nobina aloittaa linjat 6 ja 7 ja tuo 12kpl sähkötelejä ja loput vähäpäästöisiä Euro-6 autoja. Näin kertoo Nobinan omat sivut nobina.com/fi/finland/uutiset/nobina-tuo-turun-seudun-joukkoliikenteeseen-uudet-telisahkobussit/#

Sähkötelit ovat ilmeisesti kiinalaisia BYD merkkisiä autoja.

Mites Euro kutoset?

----------


## kuukanko

Tuo uutinenhan koskee aiempaa kilpailutusta, joka keskeytettiin hankintapäätöksen tekemisen jälkeen. Sen tiedot eivät siis enää ole ajankohtaisia.

Uudempi uutinen löytyy myös Nobinan sivuilta, jossa kerrotaan 42 uudesta sähkötelistä: https://www.nobina.com/fi/finland/uu...a-sahkobussia/. Ja vielä toinen uutinen, jossa kerrotaan niiden olevan BYD:ejä: https://www.nobina.com/fi/finland/uu...sioperaattori/

----------


## onni

Joo, oli itselläkin tuo 42 mielessä, mutta löysin vain tuon 12. Nyt on oikeaa tietoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Toiseenkin ketjuun linkkaamassani Ylen uutisessa kerrotaan, että Turkuun tulee ensi vuonna 47 sähköbussia. Tulisiko linjoille 8, 13 ja 61 sitten LS-Liikennelinjojen uuteen sopimukseen niitä 5 kpl.

----------


## Miska

> Toiseenkin ketjuun linkkaamassani Ylen uutisessa kerrotaan, että Turkuun tulee ensi vuonna 47 sähköbussia. Tulisiko linjoille 8, 13 ja 61 sitten LS-Liikennelinjojen uuteen sopimukseen niitä 5 kpl.


Fölin 3.9.2020 julkaisemassa uutisessa kerrotaan, että LS-Liikennelinjoille tulee viisi sähköbussia linjoille 8 ja 13. Ainakin 8:lla on ajettu telikalustolla, joten olisivatko nuo LS-Liikennelinjojen sähköbussitkin sitten teliversioita.

----------


## Driver200

Turun Sanomien artikkelin(julkaistu 19.2.) mukaan LS-Liikennelinjat tuo Turkuun linjalle 8 ja osalle linjan 13 vuoroista Yutong-sähköbusseja 12 kappaletta. Valitettavasti suurin osa artikkelista on maksumuurin takana.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mahtaako määrä olla sittenkään oikein? Eikö tarjottu määrä uusia autoja ollut 9, joista sähköbusseja 5.

----------


## eemeli113

> Turun Sanomien artikkelin(julkaistu 19.2.) mukaan LS-Liikennelinjat tuo Turkuun linjalle 8 ja osalle linjan 13 vuoroista Yutong-sähköbusseja 12 kappaletta. Valitettavasti suurin osa artikkelista on maksumuurin takana.


Artikkelissa mainitaan toki "ainakin" linjoille 8 ja osalle 13 vuoroista. Autoja tulee varmaan myös muuhun liikenteeseen, kuten vuonna 2022 alkaviin sopimuksiin sekä ensi syksynä alkavaan Liedon sisäiseen linjastoon.




> Mahtaako määrä olla sittenkään oikein? Eikö tarjottu määrä uusia autoja ollut 9, joista sähköbusseja 5.


Miksei olisi? Eihän liikennöitsijän tarvitse ajaa tarjotulla kalustolla, mikäli todellinen kalusto on tarjottua kalustoa parempi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eli voittaja lupaa 5 sähköbussia ja saa niistä 2,5 pistettä. Kuitenkin hankkii seitsemän autoa enemmän ihan vaan hyvää hyvyyttään. En oikein jaksa uskoa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Eli voittaja lupaa 5 sähköbussia ja saa niistä 2,5 pistettä. Kuitenkin hankkii seitsemän autoa enemmän ihan vaan hyvää hyvyyttään. En oikein jaksa uskoa.


Voittaja sitoutuu tarjotessaan 5 sähköbussia ao. kohteeseen liikennöimään kohteen viidellä sähköbussilla ja X kpl muunlaisella bussilla. Nyt hankkii 7 "ylimääräistä", niin jää varalle paremman laadun autoja mahdollisten vikatilanteiden varalle.

----------


## hylje

Sähköbusseissa on muuallakin tapahtunut sitä, että liikennöitsijä hankkii niitä enemmän kuin tilaaja pyytää. Kai siellä on yliajomestarit laskeneet mistä ajamisen kustannukset syntyvät.

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensi keskiviikon kokouksessa käsitellään sähköbussiliikenteen laajentamissuunnitelmaa ja osana sitä listatekstissä todetaan: "Lisäksi yksi liikennettä voittanut yritys on kertonut tuovansa liikenteensä sähköbusseja tarjottua enemmän."

----------


## eemeli113

Muutamia BYD-aiheisia julkaisuja Nobina Turun instagram-sivulla:

Keltaisen BYD B15-bussin ensiesiintyminen: https://www.instagram.com/p/CMma98tH..._web_copy_link

Nobina maalaa Turun BYD-bussit mustaksi (aprillipila): https://www.instagram.com/p/CNHhQRwn..._web_copy_link
Tämä taitaakin olla ensimmäinen kuva, jossa koko teliauto näkyy.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobinan instagram-päivityksessä näkyy Fölin keltainen BYD-teli. linkki.

----------


## Wreith

> Nobinan instagram-päivityksessä näkyy Fölin keltainen BYD-teli. linkki.


Hösseli kankaat näköjään näissäkin  :Very Happy:  ei kai siinä. Kaikki bussit vissiinkin tilattu samoilla specseillä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Hösseli kankaat näköjään näissäkin  ei kai siinä. Kaikki bussit vissiinkin tilattu samoilla specseillä.


Tottakai, ovathan ne sentään samaa tilauskantaa. HSL-speksein tilattu auto sopii yleensä paremmin joka paikkaan, kuin jonkun pikkukaupungin vaatimuksiin räätälöity auto. Savonlinja on tainnut harrastaa jo useamman vuoden sitä, että kaikki uudet katurit tilataan HSL-varustuksella.

Eikä ne speksit tosiaan ole pelkkä penkkikangas, vaan muitakin sisustukseen liittyviä asioita.

----------


## 401

Mahtaakohan Turkuun tulla jossain vaiheessa myös sähkö*nivel*busseja? Ehkä runkolinjauudistuksen aikaan? Alun perin luulinkin, että nyt saatavat BYDit olisivat nivelbusseja, mutta ei, tylsiä telejä vain  :Wink:

----------


## LimoSWN

Kai sitä voi tännekkin poistaa, kun turkuun tulossa. 
 Nobina Finland Turku #1315 BYD B15 (KOE 902-H) kuvakin löytyy jo, kuvattu 13.05.2021.

----------


## Makke93

Nobina Finland Turku #1315 oli noin puolitoista tuntia sitten Helsingin Malminkartanossa AEL:n pihassa. Keula oli niin lähellä seinää etten nähnyt oliko edessä rekisterikilpeä, mutta takana ei ollut.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Eilisessä instagram-päivityksessä (nobina Turku) esiintyneessä kuvassa keulassa ei näkynyt rek. tunnusta.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kai sitä voi tännekkin poistaa, kun turkuun tulossa. 
>  Nobina Finland Turku #1315 BYD B15 (KOE 902-H) kuvakin löytyy jo, kuvattu 13.05.2021.


https://www.instagram.com/p/COzmSEuH...dium=copy_link

Lisään tämän linkin tänne. Olllos hyvä.

----------


## Eira

> Mahtaakohan Turkuun tulla jossain vaiheessa myös sähkö*nivel*busseja? Ehkä runkolinjauudistuksen aikaan? Alun perin luulinkin, että nyt saatavat BYDit olisivat nivelbusseja, mutta ei, tylsiä telejä vain


Tuskinpa. Nivelbusseissa käyttövoimasta riippumatta on vähemmän istumapaikkoja kuin telibusseissa, seisomapaikkoja tosin enemmän. Nivelbussiin mahtuu vähemmän rollaattoreja, pyörätuoleja ja lastenvaunuja kuin telibussiin. Nivelbussit ovat pysäkeillä hankalampia, takimmainen ovi jää kauaksi jalkakäytävän reunasta. Nivelbussit ovat suorakulmaisissa kadunkulmissa käännyttäessä oikealle hankalampia kuin telibussit, nivelbussi joutuu koukkaamaan vasemmalle etteivät takapyörät osu jalkakäytävälle, telibussissa on kääntyvät takapyörät. Nivelbussin takaosassa on keikkuliikkeen takia epämukava matkustaa. Nivelbussit ovat kuluvan nivelkoneiston takia selvästi lyhytikäisempiä kuin telibussit.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tuskinpa. Nivelbusseissa käyttövoimasta riippumatta on vähemmän istumapaikkoja kuin telibusseissa, seisomapaikkoja tosin enemmän. Nivelbussiin mahtuu vähemmän rollaattoreja, pyörätuoleja ja lastenvaunuja kuin telibussiin. Nivelbussit ovat pysäkeillä hankalampia, takimmainen ovi jää kauaksi jalkakäytävän reunasta. Nivelbussit ovat suorakulmaisissa kadunkulmissa käännyttäessä oikealle hankalampia kuin telibussit, nivelbussi joutuu koukkaamaan vasemmalle etteivät takapyörät osu jalkakäytävälle, telibussissa on kääntyvät takapyörät. Nivelbussin takaosassa on keikkuliikkeen takia epämukava matkustaa. Nivelbussit ovat kuluvan nivelkoneiston takia selvästi lyhytikäisempiä kuin telibussit.



Niin samaa mieltä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Korjataan kuitenkin sen verran, että nivelbussiin on järjestettävissä tilaa viisille lastenvaunuille eli tilaa lastenvaunuille tai rollaattoreille on toki enemmän kuin telibusseissa. Lisäksi on todettava, että nivelbussi on kapeissa mutkissa ketterämpi kuin telibussi (15 m), koska nivelbussin akseliväli on lyhyempi. Ohjaamattomalla taka-akselilla varustettu nivelbussi oikaisee vähän, mutta selvästi vähemmän kuin telibussi.

----------


## kuukanko

Enkä tuollaisesta nivelbussien lyhytikäisyydestäkään nivelkoneiston kuluneisuudesta johtuen ole kuullut aikaisemmin. Nivelillä on ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Tampereella ajettu selvästi vanhemmiksi kuin mitä sopimusliikenteessä nykyään sallitaan ajettavan busseilla.

----------


## JT

En myöskään ajattelisi, että nivelbussin istumapaikkojen määrä olisi suoraan vertailukelpoinen telibussin istumapaikkojen määrään. Toki low entry -telibussiin lähtökohtaisesti saa penkkejä tiheämmin, koska takapyöräkotelot eivät ole haukkaamassa tilaa, mutta harvemmin low entryissä on 2-lehtiset takaovet puhumattakaan lastenvaunutilasta takaosassa viemässä tilaa istumakapasiteetista.

----------


## tohpeeri

Omituista on, että teleihin vaaditaan vähintään 47 penkkiä, niveliin vain 45. Muutenkin on kumma, että istumapaikkamääräminimi laskee koko ajan.

----------


## Sakke100

Nobinan keltavalkoisissa BYD:ssä #1327 näytti olevan kilvet YXM-829 ja #1302 YXM-804.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tuskinpa. Nivelbusseissa käyttövoimasta riippumatta on vähemmän istumapaikkoja kuin telibusseissa, seisomapaikkoja tosin enemmän. Nivelbussiin mahtuu vähemmän rollaattoreja, pyörätuoleja ja lastenvaunuja kuin telibussiin. Nivelbussit ovat pysäkeillä hankalampia, takimmainen ovi jää kauaksi jalkakäytävän reunasta. Nivelbussit ovat suorakulmaisissa kadunkulmissa käännyttäessä oikealle hankalampia kuin telibussit, nivelbussi joutuu koukkaamaan vasemmalle etteivät takapyörät osu jalkakäytävälle, telibussissa on kääntyvät takapyörät. Nivelbussin takaosassa on keikkuliikkeen takia epämukava matkustaa. Nivelbussit ovat kuluvan nivelkoneiston takia selvästi lyhytikäisempiä kuin telibussit.


Mikököhän mahtaa sit olla syynä että Ruotsissa käytetään niin paljon nivelbusseja ja siellä niitä löytyy vähän joka puolelta maata?

----------


## Minä vain

> Mikököhän mahtaa sit olla syynä että Ruotsissa käytetään niin paljon nivelbusseja ja siellä niitä löytyy vähän joka puolelta maata?


Ruotsissa ei ole yhtä vahvaa istumapaikkanormia kuin Suomessa eli kulttuuriset syyt.

----------


## onni

Nyt on suurinosa BYD:tä rekisteröity ja kilvet ovat YXM-XXX

Tuossa lista
http://phototrans.eu/2415,10285,20503,0.html

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt on suurinosa BYD:tä rekisteröity ja kilvet ovat YXM-XXX
> 
> Tuossa lista
> http://phototrans.eu/2415,10285,20503,0.html


No siinähän saatiin melkein kylkinumeroihin rimmaava lista aikaiseksi, pari pykälää vaan askellus heitti.

----------


## eemeli113

Tämä listahan ilmestyi jo eilen Etelä-Suomen Bussisivuille: https://bussikirjasto.fi/esb/autohaku.php?BA=2021-06-27

----------


## Sakke100

Tässä malliksi 1315.

----------


## Peltsi

Fölin facebook sivuilta : LS-Liikennelinjat Oy tuo 13 kiinalaisen Yutongin valmistamaa sähköbussia linjoille 8, 13 ja 61.
Onko näistä mitään havaintoja?

----------


## 401

Olikohan Yutongeja eilen jo ajossa?

----------


## eemeli113

> Olikohan Yutongeja eilen jo ajossa?


Ei ollut. Ne tulevat myöhemmin.

----------


## 401

> Ei ollut. Ne tulevat myöhemmin.


Onkohan tietoa, milloin?

----------


## jltku

Tänään iltapäivällä vähän ennen viittä näkyi Suikkilantiellä runsaasti sähköbusseja. Aluksi vastaan tuli Nobinan Byd, joka oli ilmeisesti siirtoajossa, kun oli jo Messukentänkadun ja Artukaistentien välisellä osuudella. Sen jälkeen tuli neljä Yutongia Länsikeskuksen suuntaan. Ovat siis ilmeisesti saapuneet kaupunkiin, ainakin osa niistä.

----------


## eemeli113

Linjaliikenne Nyholmin Facebook-sivuilla on kuva kolmesta oletettavasti heidän käyttöönsä tulevasta Yutong E15:sta. Autot on kilvitetty YXM-887, -888 ja -889. Autot on rekisteröity tänään, joten eiköhän niitä kohta saada ihailla tositoimissa.

VM bongasikin Yutongit jo Turkuun saapuessaan: https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2021/Hein%C3%A4kuu/IMG_0464.jpg

----------


## eemeli113

Tämän viestiketjun viesteissä #6-#12 käsiteltiin LS-Liikennelinjojen Yutong-autohankintaa. Tilaajan pyytämä määrä autoja kuitenkin tuolloin ylittyi aika reippaasti, sillä 5 tai 9 sähköbussin sijasta LS ilmoitti tuovansa niitä 12 kpl.

Nyt hieman likempänä käyttöönottoa tein omat laskelmani ja päättelin automäärän syyn seuraavasti:

401, 402 linjojen sopimus alkoi 1.7.2020. Tällöin liikenteeseen hankittiin kaksi uutta Volvo 8900LE:tä, jotka toimitettiin Muuriselle ja Nyholmille syysliikenteen alkuun. Samaan sopimukseen kuului myös 1.7.2021 alkaen linjat L1-L7, joihin tulee vielä kaksi uutta autoa syysliikenteessä.

301-303 linjojen sopimus alkoi myös 1.7.2020, mutta siinä oli autohankinnoille annettu aikaa vuoden verran. Kaksi uutta teliautoa pitäisi tulla ajoon syysliikenteen alussa 2021. Sopimukseen kuuluu myös elokuusta 2021 alkaen linjat V1-V5, joiden liikenteeseen tulee kaksi uutta pikkubussia.

Pääasiallinen Yutong-sopimus on kuitenkin 1.7.2021 alkanut linjojen 8, 13 ja 61 sopimus. Siihen vaadittiin 18 autoa (13 teliä ja 5 lyhyttä), joista puolet piti hankkia uusina. Käsittääkseni tilaaja ei määritellyt, voiko kaikki uudet autot hankkia teliautoina, joten ainakin 8kpl näistä on hankittu teleinä.


Yutongit jakautuvat siis (teoriassa) seuraavasti:
2kpl 301-303
2kpl L1-L7
8kpl 8, 13, 61

Yutongeja tulee kuitenkin vain 12 kpl, eikä se ihan vielä täytä tämän syksyn vaatimuksia. Yksi uusi auto on siis vielä tuloillaan, eikä sen välttämättä tarvitse olla sähkö, teli eikä edes Yutong...  :Wink:

----------


## Sakke100

Nobinan keltavalkoiset sähkö-BYD:t numeroilla 1295, 1303 ja 1335 näkyneet lokakuussa liikkeellä vielä ilman rekisterikilpiä.

----------

